# Robbed after leaving door open?



## Joe Nonety (29 Nov 2007)

I was just wondering if you get robbed due to forgetting to lock the front a door or a window, are the items stolen covered by insurance?


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Nov 2007)

More than likely not-as far as I can recall from looking at my policy you have to have doors locked, alarm on etc.


----------



## Stifster (29 Nov 2007)

the gardai wont be pleased.


----------



## ailbhe (29 Nov 2007)

Nope. there has to be forcable entry or exit to the property. Sometimes both.


----------



## bacchus (29 Nov 2007)

Would it not depend on the stolen items as some items are covered under  house insurance policy regardless of where they have been stolen from (e.g. inside the house or in the street, hence not conditional to  "forcable" entry) ?


----------



## johndoe64 (29 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> Would it not depend on the stolen items as some items are covered under house insurance policy regardless of where they have been stolen from (e.g. inside the house or in the street, hence not conditional to "forcable" entry) ?


 

Anything listed under "All Risks" should be covered, as per this poster even if its lost on the street


----------



## Ravima (29 Nov 2007)

read terms and conditions of policy. you may have a warranty that you have 5 lever mortice deadlocks on doors or all doors and wondows locked whilst house empty or indeed if getting a discount for alarm, then you would have to have the alarm working and set.


----------



## serotoninsid (30 Nov 2007)

I know with my policy, if a window is left open, insurance is void.  I'd imagine same applies to doors.


----------



## Joe Nonety (30 Nov 2007)

ailbhe said:


> Nope. there has to be forcable entry or exit to the property. Sometimes both.


 
Are you sure about the forced entry?
I know a few people who were robbed by someone who got in using the key. So many people have access to the key e.g. builders, tilers, painters, plumbers, etc. that there's always the possibility that one of them makes a copy of the key.
Anyone know if this type of theft is covered?


----------



## ailbhe (30 Nov 2007)

Joe Nonety said:


> Are you sure about the forced entry?
> I know a few people who were robbed by someone who got in using the key. So many people have access to the key e.g. builders, tilers, painters, plumbers, etc. that there's always the possibility that one of them makes a copy of the key.
> Anyone know if this type of theft is covered?


 

Pulled out a policy booklet there and it doesn't state the above (I'm thinking of commercial) but it does specify about having locks on windows and doors and taking reasonable precaution to prevent damage/theft. So a company could argue that you shouldn't be giving your key to people you don't know


----------



## Joe Nonety (30 Nov 2007)

Also, how about if you left your front door open and someone came in and torched the place, would that be covered?


----------



## sam h (30 Nov 2007)

We had a problem with our alarm and the guy said it would take a week to get the part.  So I called my insurance company to check would I be covered & they said no.  Basically once you get the (nominal) discount you MUST have the alarm on when you aren't there or you won't be covered (not all companies are as strict, but it's worth checking with your insurance company).

So we cancelled the discounted part & paid the extra bit of the premium to be sure.  I now state that I have an alarm but I do NOT want any discount for it.  It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## ailbhe (30 Nov 2007)

Joe Nonety said:


> Also, how about if you left your front door open and someone came in and torched the place, would that be covered?


 
Again it depends who you are insured with. Some will just pay up and not ask too many questions. Others will dispute that you did not take reasonable care to prevent it happening.


----------

